# WNY Nurseries



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I wanted to create a thread where people in Western New York can post information and updates about local nurseries. I know that local nurseries have been mentioned in other posts, but I felt a dedicated thread would centralize the information (and allow people to subscribe).


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Menne Nursery
3100 Niagara Falls Blvd, Amherst, NY

Menne's is a large nursery geared toward suburban gardeners. As such, it has a large selection of both indoor and outdoor plants. They carry items that may be used in terrariums such as long fiber sphagnum moss, tree fern panels, fir bark, and suitable plants (orchids, tillandsia, small tropical plants, etc.). They typically have a good selection of less common plants (that may or may not be suitable for use in a terrarium/vivarium. The one drawback is that they are typically more expensive than other nurseries. 

6/27/13 Update - I was at Menne's this week and they had more terrarium suitable plants than I have ever seen there before (this was the inspiration for this entire thread - I thought people may want to know). They had multiple types of peperomia, tillandsia, selaginella, pilea, ferns, and begonias in smaller pots (so they were less expensive than normal). The small 2" pots were only $3.59 each (at least the ones that I looked at and bought).

I am attaching a few pictures showing:
Some selaginella, ferns, and pilea
Some larger begonias and more ferns
The small 2" pots of plants
The plants I bought!


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I know this isn't actually a nursery, but keep an eye on your local Wegmans grocery store! Recently, they have carried a number of orchids, ferns, and even a Nepenthes. Although they do not always have the best labels (e.g. "assorted ferns") I have been able to pick up some amazing plants as of late (I didn't buy the Nepenthes - I was just surprised to see it). Highlights include an extremely upright selaginella, a very "frilly" microsorum (see image), an assortment of cheap 2" potted ferns (I think they were $3 each), and a masdevallia (again, I wish it had a better label).


----------

